# Classical Music similar to the 1978 Battlestar Galactica theme?



## DanielEarnshaw (Feb 2, 2014)

Can anyone think of any classical music that is similar to the theme from the original 1978 series of Battlestar Galactica?






(The Battlestar music was composed by Stu Phillips)


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Ride of the Valkyries, perhaps? Or the theme music to "Dallas"?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Percy Grainger - The warriors





Joh Foulds - Three mantras


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Classical music almost never sounds like soundtrack music -- as they have different functions. The closest to what you posted are the Stars Wars theme music and the Entrance of the Charioteers from Ben Hur. The overture to the opera "Vec Makropoulos" by Janacek has some similar qualities, but you most likely won't find what you're for here.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I have thought of a few. One may find sections of classical pieces which may sound like the _Battlestar Gallitica Theme._

Sections of Walton's _Crown Imperial._

The "Fanfare" from Dukas' _Le Peri._.

The "Fanfare" from Janacek's _Sinfonietta_.

There are sections of Bartok's _Concerto for Orchestra_.

I can think of a band work that comes very close. Clifton William's _Fanfare and Allegro_:






This was composed back in 1956, way before the series.


----------



## DanielEarnshaw (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you for the advice everyone!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

As an aside, I am old enough to remember those old Battlestar movies, and I just loved the theme music.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

The opening of *Richard Strauss*' _*Also sprach Zarathustra* _is an obvious fit (and why not listen to the rest of the piece, brilliant overall, but its about half an hour in total). You might want to go into other tone poems by him which have similar orchestral effects, eg. *Don Juan* and* Till Eulenspiegel*. All of these are on youtube in their entirety.


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

Stravinsky. Infernal Dance from the Firebird?


----------

